

Illustrating That Free Will is Impossible Using Ruby - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/two-lever-free-will-ruby/

======
MrBra
Please consider changing the title. I believe it might give the false
impression that you are stating that in ruby, expressing free will is
impossible. Since the article states that free will is always impossible then
if you agree with it, saying "using Ruby free will is impossible" could read
as a true statement except it would also be correct to include all other
programming languages or simply think of a better title.

